# 900 ton barque



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Current build - 900-ton barque -


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I have made a lot more progress, but a bit of a "damp squib" as far as fellow modelmakers are concerned - biggest gripe "no guns!" (Jester)


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Fantastic, Bob!

I have to rig the antenna wire on my JU 86 later. I shall give it a go with your tip for stretched copper wire. I normally wouldn't bother but it is a prominent feature of the overall profile.

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks - It is easy enough with wire - no knots - Bob


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

I think it looks very elegant and interesting. Those who wish to may make a similar model with Dazzle camouflage if they wish, and some pom-pom clusters, but what you model is much better accurate.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

In a word, beautiful

Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Monday, 18th May, 2020
900-ton barque
Today, I fitted the twisted wire edging around the inner base, and put the model on it for a trial view. Everything is looking OK, and the polished base really enhances the model. As it is a fictitious ship, built to the normal specifications of the era (about 1870), I will be calling it Christine, after my wife. I am very pleased with this model, considering the fact that I never meant to complete it beyond the empty hull. It was just intended to be used as a basis for an article on how to make hulls the easy way - no saws or machine tools involved. It was made from thin slices of balsa wood, cut to shape with a scalpel, and then glued together. I then experimented with an easy method of copper plating, and I was so delighted with the result, that I decided to push on and complete the model.
At the moment, I am now almost out of glue, and today the postman did not deliver the order that I placed on the 13th, so I guess I can now take a rest, and maybe tidy up a bit! 
Bob


----------

